# Dorsal on Paph Yellow Tiger (for Greenpaph)



## Gilda (Jul 1, 2009)

Here ya go Peter !


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 1, 2009)

YIPES STRIPES! LOL! Great color! thanks


----------



## emydura (Jul 2, 2009)

A lot of stonei in that dorsal. Therefore, definately not a Yellow Tiger. And as others have said, the other parent is probably wilheliminae. 

David


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 2, 2009)

whatever it is... very nice!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 2, 2009)

Really, really nice Gilda put me down for a div when it's time to divide!


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2009)

That's gorgeous, Gilda!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 2, 2009)

Its gorgeous by whatever name.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 2, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Really, really nice Gilda put me down for a div when it's time to divide!



You got it Rick !


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 2, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 2, 2009)

emydura said:


> A lot of stonei in that dorsal. Therefore, definately not a Yellow Tiger. And as others have said, the other parent is probably wilheliminae.
> 
> David



I agree, it is probably stonei x wilhelminiae, which makes it Paph. Wilhelmina's Stone. It is a cross we registered back in 2002. Here are some old pictures I have from that cross:











Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

Since I have very little experience w/ multifloral paphs it is surprising to me that some of these plants really aren't gigantic. I hope you find out what it is.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Robert for the pics! Does anyone havwe pics of platyphyllum X wilhelminae???


----------



## Gilda (Jul 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Since I have very little experience w/ multifloral paphs it is surprising to me that some of these plants really aren't gigantic. I hope you find out what it is.



Eric, my plant is not big for a multi .It 's leaves are very stiff though making it hard to place on the shelf. It has a second spike !! Yipee !


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2009)

Great flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2009)

Lumpers & splitters???

Beautiful flowers, both of you!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous striping. :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Lumpers & splitters???



...or bumpers and spitters?

Lovely flowers. They look good enough to eat!


----------

